# Greengage... I think I found another one I'm going to keep.



## peccary (Feb 28, 2021)

I finished this one up today and I am having a lot of fun with it, and it sounds great on bass. I play a P bass with TI Jazz Flats and it sounds fantastic. I really like both clipping options, but this thing *really* shines as a boost sans clipping, and the tone control just sings.

I get a good amount of volume loss when switching clipping modes (LED gives me a little drop, Si gives me a big volume drop), which I suspect is normal, but I wanted to mention it here just in case it is not.

I feel really good about this build - it is probably the cleanest one I've done yet. Those jumpers from the board to the 3PDT took way more time than I thought they would, but I think it looks pretty slick - this place has given me so many cool ideas, so thank you to all of those folks I've taken ideas from. THis is also the first time I've actually remembered shrink wrap as well. Getting my workspace better organized is paying off!

I'm not in love with the knobs - I had some baby blue Marconi style knobs but they were too large with the toggle switch. I'll find something that works. I'm intent on baby blue because those old Gulf colors just make me feel funny inside. These are some anodized aluminum knobs I got from Tayda and I think that green could look good, but these are just a bit too pale for my liking.











						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## fig (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks awesome (and I love the jumpers).


----------



## Barry (Feb 28, 2021)

Super clean, the jumpers get easier


----------



## twebb6778 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice work! Volume drop with clipping is totally normal. You're literally cutting off (clipping) the extremities of the waveform so it crunchier, but because you've effectively removed some of the signal the volume is lower.


----------



## peccary (Mar 1, 2021)

fig said:


> Looks awesome (and I love the jumpers).



I dig em, too. I got the idea in this thread: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/sea-monk-overdrive-poseidon.5669/#post-47017


----------



## peccary (Mar 5, 2021)

Diggin' those baby blues...

Looks much better with the new knobs. Now it just needs a big white dot.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 5, 2021)

. . . . maybe it's 'cuz I just watched Batman, but I like the green knobs too - kind of a 'Joker' vibe.


----------



## peccary (Mar 5, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> . . . . maybe it's 'cuz I just watched Batman, but I like the green knobs too - kind of a 'Joker' vibe.



The green knobs kinda grew on me and I don't think I'd judge them as harshly now - I especially like how aluminum knobs feel - but I do prefer the look of the blue still. I also like that these MXR style ones are smaller. In general I would say that I like larger knobs, but it was a bit much with the toggle being where it is.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 5, 2021)

The larger nut looks killer - I wish someone made something similar for toggles


----------



## peccary (Mar 5, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> The larger nut looks killer - I wish someone made something similar for toggles



Yeah, I dig the beefier nut for sure.

I bought some of these Taiway dress nuts from LMS but I keep forgetting to install them before soldering the pots and switches. They are so shallow that if you don't fit everything else to sit at the height that those nuts allow for there will be a pretty significant gap between the enclosure and the nut. One of these days I'll remember!









						Dress Nut for Taiway Toggle Switches
					

It’s all in the details! Add impact to your build by adding dress nuts to your toggle switches. Fits Taiway miniature toggle switches.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 5, 2021)

I came by the toggle dress nut for my Parenthesis - if they had a beefy hex nut to 'match' the stomp switch nut you used THAT'D be the bee's knees.

As well I came by round, knurled shallow flat nuts for both stomp and toggle switches - options is good!


----------



## Ben Love (Mar 6, 2021)

peccary said:


> I dig em, too. I got the idea in this thread: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/sea-monk-overdrive-poseidon.5669/#post-47017


I saw K pedals does that and I've done it on all my pedals where the pcb is close enough to the footswitch to allow it.


----------



## Ben Love (Mar 7, 2021)

peccary said:


> Also put a fancy nut on the foot switch: https://photos.app.goo.gl/vWJvTAUxA2pvmoKr7


I bought one of these, and it didn't fit the 3PDT switches I have, did you have to have a certain switch for it?


----------



## peccary (Mar 7, 2021)

Ben Love said:


> I bought one of these, and it didn't fit the 3PDT switches I have, did you have to have a certain switch for it?



I've used it on these two without any issue. I have some from Tayda that I can check tomorrow if you'd like. 









						Pro 3PDT Latched Foot Switch - Solder Lugs - Feather Soft Click
					

Perfect for those who prefer a high-quality, soft click 3PDT. Our pro 3PDT latched foot switch features a feather-soft click and high-temperature epoxy.




					lovemyswitches.com
				












						3PDT Latched Foot Switch - Solder Lugs - Blue
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## peccary (Mar 7, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> I came by the toggle dress nut for my Parenthesis - if they had a beefy hex nut to 'match' the stomp switch nut you used THAT'D be the bee's knees.
> 
> As well I came by round, knurled shallow flat nuts for both stomp and toggle switches - options is good!



Yeah, a mini version of the foot switch ones would be rad. Whenever I order from LMS from now on I'm just going to grab a handful of a different color - I really like the way they look. 

My cousin is a machinist, I wonder what he'd charge for a run of something like that. Maybe I'll drop him a line


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2021)

Clean build!


----------



## ryan z (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks rad. I am thinking of building this one. 

Where do you source heat shrink? What size do you purchase? I want to start adding these to my builds to make them look cleaner.


----------



## peccary (Mar 12, 2021)

ryan z said:


> Looks rad. I am thinking of building this one.
> 
> Where do you source heat shrink? What size do you purchase? I want to start adding these to my builds to make them look cleaner.


Thanks, dude!

I bought a little kit with a bunch of sizes from Amazon a couple of years ago just to have around the house (it's pretty handy stuff). I honestly don't know the size I used here for sure, I just grabbed a few of the smallest to keep on my bench, but I think that they are 2mm.

This is the kit I got: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MFA3OFA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The larger sizes I've used for rope and extension cords.


----------



## ryan z (Mar 12, 2021)

peccary said:


> Thanks, dude!
> 
> I bought a little kit with a bunch of sizes from Amazon a couple of years ago just to have around the house (it's pretty handy stuff). I honestly don't know the size I used here for sure, I just grabbed a few of the smallest to keep on my bench, but I think that they are 2mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Love the David Berman avatar BTW. R.I.P. to America's greatest modern poet.


----------



## peccary (Mar 12, 2021)

ryan z said:


> Thanks. Love the David Berman avatar BTW. R.I.P. to America's greatest modern poet.


Yeah, man. That was a harsh blow. I was so pumped for the Purple Mountains tour, thought I'd finally get to see DC live, something I thought I'd never have the opportunity to do.

I pre-ordered the Purple Mountains album and after listening to it the first time I told my wife that it sounded like a suicide note. A few weeks later and he was gone. What a tragic and sad story.


----------



## Tremster (Mar 12, 2021)

ryan z said:


> Thanks. Love the David Berman avatar BTW. R.I.P. to America's greatest modern poet.


Absolutely! I was sad to hear of his death.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 13, 2021)

ryan z said:


> Looks rad. I am thinking of building this one.
> 
> Where do you source heat shrink? What size do you purchase? I want to start adding these to my builds to make them look cleaner.


Tayda.  They have many pretty colors, I prefer clear.  I use 1.5mm for single wires, 3.5mm for pairs.  If you're covering jack terminals, you'll need something bigger.


----------

